# lowered 2001 or any frontier



## lparkfan17 (Feb 1, 2006)

can anyone whose has a frontier lowered please post pic because i got a pic of my front i wanna show that i want feedback on but i dunno how to post pics. thanks


----------



## lparkfan17 (Feb 1, 2006)

Like said here it is and before and after shot of the truck. let me know what you think thanks.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

lparkfan17 said:


> Like said here it is and before and after shot of the truck. let me know what you think thanks.


In the first pic is the rear actually sitting lower, or is that just an "illusion"?

Same thing for the "doctored" second pic: do you really want the rear to sit lower than the front?

BTW, that truck looks familiar


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

i would have to say the that the first pic is 10x better then the after pic.

with that being said does the aftermarkert rims have center caps are is that just the way it is


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

I prefer the first picture too. I am not a fan of lowering nor raising the trucks. I like the standard height best. It
looks like the driveway may have a slope from the house to
the street which is often the case for better drainage. That may give the illusion of the rear being lower than the front.

I also like the factory wheel on the 2001-2004 Frontier. I
purchased a 2000 Frontier in late 2000 and had them switch out the 2000 wheels for the 2001 wheels. I still think that the 2001-2004 wheel is one of the nicest looking of any Nissan wheel ever made.

OkieScot


----------



## lparkfan17 (Feb 1, 2006)

jerryp58 said:


> In the first pic is the rear actually sitting lower, or is that just an "illusion"?
> 
> Same thing for the "doctored" second pic: do you really want the rear to sit lower than the front?
> 
> BTW, that truck looks familiar



yea the rear is sitting a little lower mainly becuase i got lazy and didn't wanna fix the front too and it is on a slope so it just sits that way. But thanks for the feed back i guess it is an aquired look and you'd have to have an eye to liking it. I was thinking about raising too but that would have cost a lot more so oh well. Nice truck by the way dood. i agree with the last comment that the 2001-2004 are the best loooking frontiers. sorry to all the new frontys.


----------



## NismoFrontin' (Oct 4, 2005)

lparkfan17 said:


> can anyone whose has a frontier lowered please post pic because i got a pic of my front i wanna show that i want feedback on but i dunno how to post pics. thanks





















How bout these? Yeah, I know it needs a wash, and just got lower profile tires for it.


----------



## NismoFrontin' (Oct 4, 2005)

lparkfan17 said:


> Like said here it is and before and after shot of the truck. let me know what you think thanks.


Gotta love the lowered look. Don't get me wrong, I love lifted trucks too, and I'd probably have one if I could afford the gas. But with a 4cyl manual 2wd, its more for lowering than anything else. Anyway, looks good man, the rims go well with the blackened headlights.


----------



## lparkfan17 (Feb 1, 2006)

NismoFrontin' said:


> Gotta love the lowered look. Don't get me wrong, I love lifted trucks too, and I'd probably have one if I could afford the gas. But with a 4cyl manual 2wd, its more for lowering than anything else. Anyway, looks good man, the rims go well with the blackened headlights.


hey thanks a lot dood, not getting too many good responses from here or from myspace friends lol got 2 yes's and 4 no's and one hell no lol. but i think im still gonna do its a hobby what can i say and you are right about the 4cyl 2wd, like i can go offroadin with that. pfftt... peace


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 18, 2005)

lparkfan17 said:


> hey thanks a lot dood, not getting too many good responses from here or from myspace friends lol got 2 yes's and 4 no's and one hell no lol. but i think im still gonna do its a hobby what can i say and you are right about the 4cyl 2wd, like i can go offroadin with that. pfftt... peace



i like it, the rotas give it a nice perfomance look, a lot better than putting on some 20" chrome bling crap.

But I doubt Rota will make those wheels in 6 lug. I asked SubyDude (main Rota importer) to make a copy of the NISMO volk rims to fit the new frontiers and he said no.


----------



## NismoFrontin' (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, you'd have to do a 5 lug conversion. But I heard that there are spacer things that go from 6 to 5.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

The second photo is a unique look. I like the look


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

lparkfan17 said:


> But thanks for the feed back i guess it is an aquired look and you'd have to have an eye to liking it.


Hey, just to clarify, I wasn't saying I didn't like it. It's not a bad look at all; I was just curious if you had intended for the rear to be lower. Shave the door handles, fill in the faux fender rivet recesses, and fill the front fender flare - bumper gap and you'll have a really interesting look :thumbup:


----------



## lparkfan17 (Feb 1, 2006)

BakedCookies said:


> i like it, the rotas give it a nice perfomance look, a lot better than putting on some 20" chrome bling crap.
> 
> But I doubt Rota will make those wheels in 6 lug. I asked SubyDude (main Rota importer) to make a copy of the NISMO volk rims to fit the new frontiers and he said no.



actually if you look up those rims, hopefully no one has more money than i do and buys them but if you look up under google, rota formula mesh 6x139.7, those models are made in our bolt pattern it was a stroke of luck and im super stoked after looking for over a year for rims. i just need to wait prolly 2 paychecks which is a month lol. oh well


----------



## lparkfan17 (Feb 1, 2006)

jerryp58 said:


> Hey, just to clarify, I wasn't saying I didn't like it. It's not a bad look at all; I was just curious if you had intended for the rear to be lower. Shave the door handles, fill in the faux fender rivet recesses, and fill the front fender flare - bumper gap and you'll have a really interesting look :thumbup:



yooo no offense taken, yea it was a messy photoshop job just wanted to get the jist of how it looked. i kinda like it but not too sure how much farther i will go with it. i heard shaved door handles are pretty expensive too. ehhe


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 18, 2005)

lparkfan17 said:


> actually if you look up those rims, hopefully no one has more money than i do and buys them but if you look up under google, rota formula mesh 6x139.7, those models are made in our bolt pattern it was a stroke of luck and im super stoked after looking for over a year for rims. i just need to wait prolly 2 paychecks which is a month lol. oh well


cool then. just a bit on those rims they were designed to copy the BBS wheels that come stock on the Subaru WRX STi S203 in Japan.


----------



## lparkfan17 (Feb 1, 2006)

BakedCookies said:


> cool then. just a bit on those rims they were designed to copy the BBS wheels that come stock on the Subaru WRX STi S203 in Japan.



I <3 them, can't wait hopefully a big tax return heheh


----------

